# One Night Bookings are now back [MERGED]



## Tacoma (Sep 14, 2021)

I know people were very upset when you could no longer book just one night. As of today they are back.


----------



## js203 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hurrah ! Awesome news.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 14, 2021)

I was just coming to post the news!


One-Night Bookings Are Back!_In response to the pandemic, the Board and Wyndham Destinations have been working closely together to protect the health and safety of owners, guests, and associates. The unprecedented nature of the current pandemic has necessitated difficult, but crucial, decisions. As part of the steps that were taken to ensure resorts could uphold enhanced cleaning protocols and standards, one-night bookings were suspended. With that said, we have heard your feedback and are pleased to share that the Board and Wyndham Destinations have coordinated the return of one-night bookings effective Sept. 14, 2021._


----------



## Breezy52 (Sep 14, 2021)

One-Night Bookings Are Back! In response to the pandemic, the Board and Wyndham Destinations have been working closely together to protect the health and safety of owners, guests, and associates. The unprecedented nature of the current pandemic has necessitated difficult, but crucial, decisions. As part of the steps that were taken to ensure resorts could uphold enhanced cleaning protocols and standards, one-night bookings were suspended. With that said, we have heard your feedback and are pleased to share that the Board and Wyndham Destinations have coordinated the return of one-night bookings effective Sept. 14, 2021.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 14, 2021)

I was just coming here to post this same information.  Great to hear!

Dave


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 14, 2021)

Great news ! Thank you!


----------



## rhonda (Sep 14, 2021)

Very welcome news!  Thanks to all who posted this news!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 14, 2021)

are they back on the wyndham side?


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 14, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> are they back on the wyndham side?



Don't know.  This announcement was in a WorldMark email this afternoon.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 15, 2021)

That is great news if you are a Worldmark owner.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2021)

Now everyone can buy Worldmark credits again!


----------



## Eric B (Sep 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Now everyone can buy Worldmark credits again!



… you mean resale, right?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2021)

Eric B said:


> … you mean resale, right?


I guess I worded that wrong. I should have said "Should be okay to start going to owner updated again" as some were proposting boycotting these until the 1 day booking returned.








						No 1 Day Bookings and no Noon Checkout
					

We are doing 3 things to try and get these fixed:  1. We have emailed the WM BOD several times. We understand these are read by a Wyndham Employee in Owner Care. Hopefully it will get communicated to the actual WM BOD.  2. We turn down all invitations to attend an "Owner Update." We tell them we...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## easyrider (Sep 15, 2021)

Time for a trip !!!!

Bill


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 15, 2021)

Pretty slim pickin’s in bonus time now,  at least in the more popular resorts in Oregon and Washington. I keep hoping to snag one night in a Seaside 3 BR ocean front penthouse unit in bonus time.  There were numerous single nights available before the switch back to allow single nights, and now there is nothing. Of course, I will be obsessively checking back.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 15, 2021)

I was able to book bonus time for a bike trip. I booked the first night and then tried to book the second night in a different location. WM had no bonus time option for the second night. I logged out of that account and logged into a different account and was able to get the second night as bonus time. 

Is bonus time being restricted to one night per account ?

Bill


----------



## CO skier (Sep 15, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Is bonus time being restricted to one night per account ?


Bonus Time is restricted to a maximum of four consecutive nights and only one Bonus Time reservation on the books at a time, and some other restrictions.  If you had only one account, you could have called-in for the second consecutive Bonus Time night at a different resort and grouped it with the first Bonus Time night.

"11. *Number of Bonus Time Reservations.* An Owner may use as many Bonus Time reservations as possible within the following limitations. An Owner may have only one Bonus Time reservation until the reservation has been completed. _If the Bonus Time vacation plan is to stay at more than one Club Resort, then the Owner may make the number of reservations needed, provided the combination of these reservations is for consecutive nights, and that the Bonus Time does not exceed four (4) nights._ An Owner with 5,000 through 19,000 Vacation Credits may use only one Weekend Only Bonus Time reservation each calendar quarter. Owners with 20,000 through 29,000 Vacation Credits shall be entitled to two (2) Weekend Only reservations. One Weekend Only Bonus Time reservation shall be added for each additional block of 10,000 Vacation Credits owned by an Owner."


----------



## rhonda (Sep 15, 2021)

FWIW, the Website's Waitlist form has not yet been updated for "1 night" stays.  I created a waitlist with just one night in the date field but had to choose 2-nights in the notification fields for Minimum and Maximum number of nights.  I wonder if this will work or be rejected ... hmm.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 15, 2021)

CO skier said:


> Bonus Time is restricted to a maximum of four consecutive nights and only one Bonus Time reservation on the books at a time, and some other restrictions.  If you had only one account, you could have called-in for the second consecutive Bonus Time night at a different resort and grouped it with the first Bonus Time night.
> 
> "11. *Number of Bonus Time Reservations.* An Owner may use as many Bonus Time reservations as possible within the following limitations. An Owner may have only one Bonus Time reservation until the reservation has been completed. _If the Bonus Time vacation plan is to stay at more than one Club Resort, then the Owner may make the number of reservations needed, provided the combination of these reservations is for consecutive nights, and that the Bonus Time does not exceed four (4) nights._ An Owner with 5,000 through 19,000 Vacation Credits may use only one Weekend Only Bonus Time reservation each calendar quarter. Owners with 20,000 through 29,000 Vacation Credits shall be entitled to two (2) Weekend Only reservations. One Weekend Only Bonus Time reservation shall be added for each additional block of 10,000 Vacation Credits owned by an Owner."



Thanks for this !!

Bill


----------

